# Looking to "Intensify" smokey goodness of my Bacon



## anylizer (Jan 17, 2013)

On my first batch of dry cured belly bacon, I used a 2% salt & 150ppm cure #1. Cured for 10-13 days... rinsed, pellicled for another day. Smoked with Oak, Apple, & Hickory for 2.....12 hr. cycles with an overnight break in the fridge. After that it rested in the walk-in for another 5 days.

 I would like to AMP-Up the smoke flavor of the bacon. It smells great when cooking but lacks a little something in flavor...

 So... should I do more smoke cycles... maybe 4 ... 12hr?  Maybe just go with straight hickory?

I realize it's all a personal preference... just wanted some input from the "Masters"

Thank You

A.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Anylizer,

My last batch got a great smoke and sweet taste. Try using the the wet brine, not sure how, but I feel i got a better smoke flavor. I did a straight 20 hour smoke this last time with just apple wood pellets. I am sure more people will come along and offer their input to. Good luck and keep altering what you do until the results you want.

Robert


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 17, 2013)

It's impossible to guess what you might like.
I would stick with the dry mix.
Maybe try just hickory.
Smoke for three 8-hour days.
If that's not enough, up it to four  8-hour days on the next batch.
Give it a 5-7 day rest after smoking.


~Martin


----------



## anylizer (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank You guys, I appreciate the feed back!  I plan to stick with the dry cure, and will increase my smoke cycles and switch to all Hickory for the wood as Diggin' Dog suggested!  This is what my pea brain had kind of decided would be the best direction. Just wanted verification that I was on the right track.

 Would this process be considered "Old World" style bacon? Or are there other things involved?

ThankYou

A.


----------



## anylizer (Feb 28, 2013)

On my 2nd. attempt, I increased salt to 3% and smoked the bellies for 4 days @ 8hrs. per day. The flavor is much better!

after passing some samples out to friends & family, the feed back was "good" not great, but good! Several mentioned that something was missing, didn't have that really bacony flavor. One friend mentioned that while he liked it , he didn't have the desire to eat the whole lb. like he does of store bought bacon. Myself & others agree, is the homemade bacon more filling? is there a certain flavor profile missing that makes you want to stuff yourself on just bacon?

Has anyone else experienced this?

Maybe its the lack of "cure" flavor... I used 156ppm of #1   should I just go to the 200ppm?


----------

